# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  birdlifecyprus.org

## Αντισυμβατικός

Όλη η αλήθεια για την παγίδευση αμπελοπουλιών

http://www.birdlifecyprus.org/en/news-73.html

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Ολη η αλήθεια για την παγίδευση αμπελοπουλιών



Η παράνομη παγίδευση πουλιών στοχεύει κυρίως στη σύλληψη (και κατανάλωση) αμπελοπουλιών. Με τον όρο αυτό εννοούνται περισσότερα από 20 είδη που πιάνονται σε ξόβεργα και δίχτυα, και όχι μόνο το ένα είδος που λέγεται αμπελοπούλι. Επιπλέον, επειδή η μέθοδος είναι μη επιλεκτική, πιάνονται και πολλά άλλα είδη (κατά λάθος). Σύμφωνα με μελέτες σχεδόν τα μισά είδη πουλιών που συναντώνται στην Κύπρο, δηλαδή 152 διαφορετικά είδη, έχουν βρεθεί παγιδευμένα σε ξόβεργα ή δίχτυα  και επηρεάζονται αρνητικά από την παράνομη αυτή πρακτική. Τα είδη αυτά θανατώνονται και συχνά πετάγονται από τους παγιδευτές, ως ‘παράπλευρες απώλειες’, αφού δεν θεωρούνται ‘ιδανικά για κατανάλωση’ και μεταξύ των παγιδευτών θεωρείται ‘κακοτυχία’ να απελευθερώσεις ένα παγιδευμένο πουλί.
Σημαντικά είδη της κυπριακής πτηνοπανίδας όπως τα ενδημικά (είδη ή υποείδη τα οποία συναντώνται μόνο στο νησί μας) Θουπί (_Otus scops cyprius_), Σκαλιφούρτα (_Oenanthe cypriaca_) και Τρυπομάζης _(Sylvia melanothorax)_ αλλά και παγκοσμίως απειλούμενα είδη όπως το Μαυροφάλκονο (_Falco vespertinus_) και η Κράγκα (_Coracias garrulus_) συγκαταλέγονται ανάμεσα στα 152 είδη που θανατώνονται λόγω της παράνομης παγίδευσης, από τα οποία τα μισά (78) απειλούνται με εξαφάνιση. Η λίστα των επηρεαζόμενων ειδών συμπεριλαμβάνει δυστυχώς και εμβληματικά είδη που επισκέπτονται την Κύπρο κάθε χρόνο και όλοι τα γνωρίζουμε όπως το Χελιδόνι (Hirundo rustica) και ο Πουπούξιος (Upupa epops).  
Εκτός από τα πουλιά, η χρήση ξόβεργων επηρεάζει επίσης διάφορα ερπετά (σαύρες, φίδια) και μικρά θηλαστικά. 

Η Κύπρος αποτελεί έναν από τους κύριους μεταναστευτικούς διάδρομους που χρησιμοποιούν τα πουλιά κατά την μετανάστευση τους από και προς την Ευρώπη και την Αφρική, με αποτέλεσμα πέραν των 100 εκατομμυρίων πουλιών να επισκέπτονται το νησί μας κάθε άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο.
Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, το γεγονός αυτό θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την έλευση σημαντικού αριθμού τουριστών κάθε χρόνο για να απολαύσουν το θαύμα της αποδημίας και να παρατηρήσουν τα πουλιά αυτά, ενισχύοντας παράλληλα τον εποχιακό τουρισμό μας.
Δυστυχώς όμως, η κακή φήμη που δημιουργείται για την χώρα μας στο εξωτερικό λόγω της μαζικής παγίδευσης και θανάτωσης πουλιών, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα πολλοί ευαισθητοποιημένοι τουρίστες να επιλέγουν διαφορετικούς προορισμούς για τις διακοπές τους, ενώ το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τουρίστες που επισκέφθηκαν το νησί μας και έγιναν μάρτυρες του βάρβαρου αυτού φαινομένου.
Εκατοντάδες τουρίστες γράφουν στις αρμόδιες αρχές, σε ΜΚΟ, στις πρεσβείες μας κάθε χρόνο διαμαρτυρόμενοι για την παράνομη αυτή πρακτική, και ανακοινώνουν ότι δεν θα ξαναέρθουν στην Κύπρο, και θα απωθήσουν και άλλους από το να έρθουν μέχρι να αντιμετωπιστεί σοβαρά το πρόβλημα.
Σύμφωνα με έρευνα του Κυπριακού Ιδρύματος Προστασίας του Περιβάλλοντος Terra Cypria, το κόστος της παράνομης παγίδευσης σε έλλειμμα για τον τουρισμό ανέρχεται μεταξύ 40 και 100 εκ. ευρώ κάθε χρόνο!  Υπολογίζεται ότι για κάθε ένα τουρίστα που διαμαρτύρεται άλλοι 25 έχουν το ίδιο παράπονο αλλά δεν το εκφράζουν ποτέ και απλώς δεν ξαναέρχονται, ή απλώς δεν έρχονται.
Εκτός αυτού, σημαντικά έσοδα για το κράτος χάνονται κάθε χρόνο λόγω διακίνησης χρήματος μέσω της «μαύρης αγοράς» από το εμπόριο του παράνομου θηράματος, το οποίο υπολογίζεται από την Υπηρεσία Θήρας και Πανίδας στα 15 εκ. ευρώ κάθε χρόνο.

Αν και η χρήση διχτύων και ξοβέργων είναι παράνομη από το 1974, πριν από την ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ οι αριθμοί παγίδευσης ανέρχονταν σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα (πέραν των 10 εκατομμυρίων πουλιών τον χρόνο) λόγω της μη εφαρμογής του νόμου. Πριν την ένταξη μας στην ΕΕ, οι αρχές επιχείρησαν  αποτελεσματική πάταξη του φαινομένου, με αποτέλεσμα οι αριθμοί θανάτωσης πουλιών να μειωθούν αισθητά ως το 2005 περίπου. Έκτοτε όμως, η «χαλάρωση» των μέτρων έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται ανησυχητικά ο ρυθμός της παγίδευσης, και ήδη έχει επιστρέψει σε ανεπίτρεπτα επίπεδα.
Με βάση την έρευνα πεδίου που διεξάγει ο Πτηνολογικός από το 2002 για τον υπολογισμό των επιπέδων της παγίδευσης, τα τελευταία χρόνια (2011-2012) πέραν των 2,5 εκατομμυρίων πουλιών πέφτουν θύματα της παράνομης παγίδευσης κάθε χρόνο. 
Τα επίπεδα αυτά γίνονται ακόμη πιο τραγικά αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς τις πολλαπλές απειλές και κινδύνους που αντιμετωπίζουν αυτά τα πουλιά (κλιματικές αλλαγές, καταστροφή των βιοτόπων τους, εντατικοποίηση της γεωργίας κτλ) στις πολυάριθμες περιοχές που πρέπει να διασχίσουν εις διπλούν κάθε χρόνο στα πλαίσια του μεταναστευτικού τους ταξιδιού.


Οι μεθόδοι παγίδευσης των άγριων πουλιών που χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα (δίχτυα και ξόβεργα) είναι από τις πιο απάνθρωπες μεθόδους θανάτωσης που υπάρχουν.  Τα εγκλωβισμένα πουλιά παραμένουν συνήθως παγιδευμένα για ώρες στα δίχτυα και τα ξόβεργα των παγιδευτών, με την κάθε τους προσπάθεια για απελευθέρωση να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να εγκλωβίζονται όλο και περισσότερο, με αποτέλεσμα να οδηγούνται σε ένα αγωνιώδη θάνατο λόγω εξάντλησης. Και όσα απ’ αυτά επιβιώσουν της δοκιμασίας, τα περιμένει ο θάνατος στα χέρια των παγιδευτών.
Ισχυρισμοί ότι τα άλλα είδη που παγιδεύονται (πέραν των αμπελοπουλιών) ελευθερώνονται από τους παγιδευτές δεν ευσταθούν, καθώς είναι πολύ δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο να ξεμπλέξεις ένα πουλί από το δίχτυ, χωρίς να το τραυματίσεις αν δεν έχεις ειδική εκπαίδευση, όπως οι δακτυλιωτές. Η απελευθέρωση από το ξόβεργο αποτελεί μύθο γιατί πουλιά που έχουν πιαστεί σε ξόβεργα, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχουν χάσει φτερά που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να πετάξουν ή να πετάξουν καλά, επομένως είναι πιο ευάλωτα σε θηρευτές κλπ. Επιπλέον, το σοκ του να πιαστούν στο ξόβεργο είναι τόσο μεγάλο που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις λίγο μετά την απελευθέρωση και χωρίς εμφανή τραύματα, εκτός από τα βγαλμένα φτερά, πεθαίνουν από το σοκ. 



Αν και ίσως κάποτε η παγίδευση αμπελοπουλιών να μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί παράδοση, αποτελεί πλέον μια βιομηχανοποιημένη, μεγάλης κλίμακας επικερδή επιχείρηση όπου οργανωμένοι παγιδευτές βγάζουν εισόδημα δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ κάθε χρόνο.
Τόσο η κλίμακα της παγίδευσης όσο και η χρήση καινούργιων μεθόδων για την παγίδευση των πουλιών (δίχτυα, ηχομιμητικές συσκευές κτλ) καθιστούν την παράνομη παγίδευση μια βάναυση δραστηριότητα, η οποία καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τον τρόπο που γινόταν η παγίδευση τα παλαιότερα χρόνια, αλλά αντίθετα αποτελεί μια παράνομη και ληστρική εκμετάλλευση της κοινής κληρονομιάς του τόπου μας με σκοπό το παράνομο κέρδος.
Επιπλέον, καμιά δραστηριότητα που συμβάλλει σε οικολογική καταστροφή δεν είναι δυνατόν ποτέ να μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως παράδοση.


Η παγίδευση αμπελοπουλιών απαγορεύεται σύμφωνα με την εθνική (Νόμος 152(Ι)/2003) και Ευρωπαϊκή Νομοθεσία (Οδηγία 2009/147/ΕΚ, προηγουμένως 79/409/ΕΟΚ) καθώς και Διεθνείς Συμβάσεις (όπως π.χ. η Συνθήκη της Βέρνης και η Συνθήκη της Βόννης).
Επιπλέον, σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 8 της Ευρωπαϊκής Οδηγίας για τα Πτηνά μέθοδοι παγίδευσης οι οποίες είναι μη επιλεκτικές ή χρησιμοποιούνται για τη μαζική σύλληψη ή θανάτωση πτηνών απαγορεύονται εντός των Κρατών Μελών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Τα ξόβεργα και τα δίχτυα συμπεριλαμβάνονται σε αυτές τις απαγορευμένες μεθόδους, οι οποίες καταγράφονται με λεπτομέρεια στο Παράρτημα IV της συγκεκριμένης Οδηγίας.
Οποιαδήποτε παρέκκλιση από την συγκεκριμένη Οδηγία μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με βάση στοιχειοθετημένη αιτιολόγηση και μόνο για λόγους δημόσιας ασφάλειας, για προστασία χλωρίδας και πανίδας κλπ, ενώ καμία παρέκκλιση δεν δύναται να δοθεί  για θανάτωση τέτοιων ειδών για σκοπούς κάρπωσης (κυνηγίου). Χαρακτηριστικά, το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο καταδίκασε την Ισπανία γιατί επιχείρησε να επιτρέψει τη χρήση ξοβέργων στην επαρχία της Βαλένθια με το πρόσχημα της παραδοσιακής μεθόδου παγίδευσης συγκεκριμένων ειδών πουλιών (υπόθεση C-79/03  Επιτροπή των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων κατά Ισπανίας). Οι αποφάσεις του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου εφαρμόζονται για όλα τα Κράτη Μέλη της ΕΕ. Το Δικαστήριο επίσης έχει εξηγήσει τελεσίδικα ότι τα ξόβεργα είναι μη-επιλεκτικές μέθοδοι.

----------


## jk21

.... για να το δουνε και οσοι βαριουνται να ανοιγουν συνδεσμους !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ακριβως για αυτο......

----------

